# windows based carputers in a box - pre built at a high price



## eviling (Apr 14, 2010)

Custom Gaming Computers | Gaming Desktops | CarPC | E3IO Gamer PCs now build high end carputers, with what as far as i can see is built with very good quality parts. 


not sure how long these have been around, but I always like to post latest tech in here  I'm currently talking to them about getting a chasis with the screen so i can build my own custom rig with an android based board, an Rk3288 or banana Pi based board. 








































I'm currently talking to them. they told me if i wanted android in it, they would engneer it and do it, but it'll cost a premium. 1750+ was the quote. I believ it will cost them about 1\10th that..I believe i can build it myself but we'll see. but far as i can tell, if you want a comptuer in your car and money is no objective, i would no hesitate with these guys. they make gaming computers. they know computers.


----------



## jdigital (Dec 31, 2014)

1750 for a touchscreen that runs windows?

Why not just get any '12v computer' off aliexpress for $200-$300 and install air display on it then just control it with your android or iOS tablet?


----------



## DLO13 (Oct 24, 2010)

A couple people already have had this in their car from Diyma. Joey with SiS had it and sold it I believe. 
I see no advantage to running android on here over windows 8.1. 
I would understand if processing power was limited... But that isn't the case.


----------



## Ultimateherts (Nov 13, 2006)

DLO13 said:


> A couple people already have had this in their car from Diyma. Joey with SiS had it and sold it I believe.
> I see no advantage to running android on here over windows 8.1.
> I would understand if processing power was limited... But that isn't the case.


Tuning... There are no eq apps for Android yet that can do:

1) 31 bands per channel
2) Time Alignment per channel
3) Peq per channel


----------



## DLO13 (Oct 24, 2010)

Ultimateherts said:


> Tuning... There are no eq apps for Android yet that can do:
> 
> 1) 31 bands per channel
> 2) Time Alignment per channel
> 3) Peq per channel


Haha. I meant CPU processing....
And I think you also misunderstood that I am FOR keeping windows on it.


----------



## eviling (Apr 14, 2010)

eh, I havn't seen i looked up builds :\ seems i fell behind  i was jsut doing my own research trying to inform what i find ya know 

I plan on nothing of the guts they use i desire the case anc screen. i plan to put a small board in it - 100$ and its a pre build computer with an opterating system...i spend that much just on the OS for windows. blah i built windows into a car years before these production models 



this is a rk3288 with a a17 1.8 ghz quad core processor 2gb ram ddr3 800 mhz, and i forget the graphical specs but their about a spowerful as an xbox one. to put things in perspective. processing off windows at 1.8ghz at quad core isint the limitation of windows by the way, it's the arcutecture of the proeccors the intel and amd processors are built differen't than you're phones. those are very different techs right now. 










also, pumpkin an asian company has taken the production o android recievers to a new end, but their running on far older boarsd than the 3288from RK, a 3000 series whitch is a few generations ago, belive its a 1.6 dual core processor. 

RK by the way is also a japanese company, this is why these updates seem so infrequent and unconfirmed. I've posted about them in the past. but they are apperently he only ones who see andorid in cars because nobody else is doing full android in sereos. 

and an EQ, take some god damn enititive you're all a bunch of DIY'ers and you can't develeop an EQ app?? come on its open source. no exuse


----------

